# JSP Servlets/ Java Klassen für FTP FileUpload (Bilder) + DB



## Projstudent3 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

suche Klassen zB für FTP-Fileupload, wo man Bilder in eine DB speichern kann und diese wiederum in ner .JSP anzeigen kann, zB inkl. Kommentare zu einem Bild in nem String mitgeben, das ganze ruft man dann als Gallerie auf in eben ner .JSP wo die Bilder angezeigt werden inkl. Kommentare etc..

ist für ein Projekt, JSP/Java angebunden über eine Mediendatenbank (JDBC), wisst ihr ca. was ich meine, bzw wie ich vorgehen kann, gibts da schon was auf was man aufbauen kann(fertige Klassen die ich einbinden kann - ist auch erlaubt, oder Tutorials...) 

Hat das einer schon mal gemacht?

danke mfg


----------



## DP (31. Mai 2007)

was nu? ftp-upload oder jdbc?!


----------



## Projstudent3 (31. Mai 2007)

Servus DB,

brauch am besten ein jsp-servlet mit dem ich über ein upload -Formular Bilddateien auf den FTP Server speichern kann.
Zusätzlich sollen in dem Formular noch inputbox (Strings) zB Bildkommentare, Rating - Bildbewertung(int) zB 1-5 Sterne, etc. in die Datenbank über jdbc gespeichert werden.

Zuviel Logik möchte ich nicht ins JSP File packen, sondern diese in .java Files auslagern, und diese mit ner Java-Bean importieren.. hoffe ich konnte einiges klarstellen, bzw falls noch Fragen auftauchen.. 

Das ganze ist Teil eines Projekts JSP/Java/etc. (Media-Datenbank)

mfg Projstudent3


----------



## DP (31. Mai 2007)

zum fileupload und speichern von angaben bedarf es keinem jsp. dazu reicht ein html-file mit entsprechender form welche als action dein backend ansprechen.


----------

